# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  This is difficult.

## hmpcna74

I have recently been diagnosed with Health Anxiety and it's so hard to deal with. I have tension headaches constantly and stomach pains a lot too. All this makes me think SOMETHING has GOT to be wrong with me. My blood work is perfect and no signs of anything physical inside. It how it up to having IBS some times but I don't think that's it, I just think I have stress related constipation and gas. Does anyone else have this?! What are some of your weird symptoms??

----------


## L

Hey sweety, I didn't see this post before I replayed to the other one. If you have been diagnosed with health anxiety what treatment are you undergoing for it? What are you doing to ease the symptoms?

----------


## hmpcna74

I have been given Avery low dose of Xanax to take which I don't take all the time mainly at night. Not every day though. Nothing for the constipation, I'm not really sure what to take.

----------


## L

Do you think you could do something with your diet to help?

----------


## hmpcna74

I probably could, do you have any dieting changing advice??

----------


## L

I guess a lot of what you try and what works for you is personal but things such as increasing fibre intake, drinking more fluids, prunes are meant to be very good as well as regular exercise, yoga - there may also be foods to avoid

----------

